# Rat Pouch?



## Goon&Gizmo (Jun 19, 2013)

*I don't know if this should be posted in "Rat Houses" or here, so if it belongs over there, sorry!*

When I lived in FL my ex's grandma had a little pouch (intended for sugar gliders, I think?) that she would carry orphaned baby squirrels in. I wanted to either buy one or make one for the boys so I can take them with me to the pet store when I go (instead of one of those critter boxes they give you when you buy a small furry). When they were babies, they'd ride in my hoodie pocket, but it's way too hot to wear a hoodie now. But I haven't been able to find one I like. So does anyone have a website or instructions on how to make one? And any suggestions on fabric that wouldn't be too hot for them? I was thinking maybe fleece, but I know that can get a bit warm in the summer time. (I'd probably end up making one for summer and one for winter anyway.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## rinny11 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have several pouches for my rats that I've made and purchased. Sometimes buying them is much more expensive than making them. How I make them is a basic no-sew tie together pouch like this (haven't watched the link, just googled it) http://m.instructables.com/id/No-Sew-Fleece-Blanket/ all i did to modify it from this blanket type thing was to make it smaller, and on one side i tied the knots by themselves instead of together so itd be open. I dont mind my rats climbing out onto me of their own free will. But i do use those more around the house for that reason. For straps i braided 3 pieces of fleece together long enough to make the strap, i attached it by putting it in the top corners between the knots. yes the ones I bought were sugar glider pouches. I got them at a locally owned pet store. The smaller one was 20ish dollars and the bigger one 30ish. Much cheaper to make your own but you may find them more affordably priced online... I like them because of the mesh window and zipper which helps keep the rats safe in public. But you could put a mesh window and zipper in your own pouch if you can sew. There's a thread here ALL about that sort of thing and cage decorations, I forget exactly where but you look around you'll find it. Good luck. Oh, when I play with my rats inside I always wear a big piece of fleece I cut a small hole for my head, it slightly drapes on my shoulders and reaches my mid thigh, I can fold it up and make a pouch for the girls to run in when I sit on the couch. And it keeps my clothes from getting poopy and my chest from getting scratched. I'm working on a "ratpron" prototype.


----------



## Goon&Gizmo (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, Rinny. I saw the thread on "Rat Houses". There is a post for a rat pouch, but it wasn't what I had in mind. I can sew fairly simple things, but a friend's mom LOVES to sew and has a kick butt sewing machine. Maybe if I buy all the materials she'll make me one. And yeah, I don't exactly wanna spend 20-30 bucks for something that could cost me way less lol. I'm gonna try out the no-sew method, see how it goes. (I made a blanket for my daughter using it), I'll post pics once done. I have a few modifications in mind, as well. (Mesh window and draw string instead of zipper). Thanks again
But what kinda material should I use for a summer-friendly pouch? I think fleece would be too hot. I'll guess I'll have to browse the fabric department at Walmart or one of the arts and craft stores.

I usually wear an old hoodie that's a little too big. And the boys love climbing thru the pocket, up the sleeves, in the hood. But a "ratpon" would be a really cool idea. Esp if it has a bunch of hidey hole pockets.


----------



## BMulcahy (Jun 20, 2013)

When I got my first rat as a pup I kept her in one of those waist knap sacks until she out grew it. Once she out grew the knap sack I sewed a simple fleece bag with a flap. When she wasn't hanging out in the sack, I wore an old army jacket that had a hood and lots of pockets thus becoming her rat maze. To be honest she preferred the jacket. When she wasn't running the gauntlet she would either go to sleep in the hood or in the jacket sleeve. I just used the fleece bag for when I was out and about on town as it was deep and with the flap made it quiet. 
Beth


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not big on pouches where rats can pop out of and freak out rat phobic people. We carry our rats where everyone can see them and keep a 15 foot distance from people until they react one way or the other. Some people are interested and will approach other folks will ignore us, but people who are frightened or phobic can avoid us so as not to get freaked out. A rat popping up out of a pouch right next to a rat phobic will end very badly! So if you are going to use a pouch make sure it's secure.

Also if you are taking your rats outdoors in an open pouch or otherwise, please read my old thread on shoulder rats and all out of home activities. It takes only a split second to get your rat killed, and that thread might give you a few pointers on avoiding some of the worst pitfalls of taking your rat to the store or elsewhere.

Lastly remember when your rat overheats it will start to drool first, then it will go all flat and squishy... then it will die. 85 degrees is just about the exact tipping point for most rats. White rats can tolerate just a tad more heat than dark rats. So if you go outdoors with your rat in summer bring along a spray bottle of water to mist him or her in case of an emergency.

Last summer was pretty hot and we had no trouble going out in the heat on breezy or windy days as long as we kept our rat soaking wet and exposed to the air. If the temperature is over 85 degrees and you have your rat in a pouch there's no telling what you are going to pull out when you open it.


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

Try going to your local thrift shop and look at the pillowcases- I got a small green fleece one from one. They're almost already finished for you, you just need to sew a strap of some sort on. Hope that helped! c:


----------



## Goon&Gizmo (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, guys. You've given me a lot of cool ideas.
I've decided on doing a no-sew style one. With a mesh window (what would be a suitable material?), and a draw string opening with a flap to cover the window with velcro to secure it if need be. Rat Daddy has given me the idea of doing an iron on patch that says something like "Live Rats" in bright lettering so rat phobics can be aware. I haven't decided on a material because I still feel fleece would just be too hot for a summer pouch if I take them out. (Also I'm not sure you can add iron ons to fleece?) I'd also want a sturdier material for the straps. In my mind it almost looks like a rat purse vs a rat pouch. This may become a winter pouch project.

BMulcahy - I use an old hoodie at home. Its a size or two too big and they love to climb up the sleeves, through the pocket, in the hood.. Just anywhere and everywhere.
Rat Daddy - Thanks for all the info about signs of overheating and the idea to warn rat phobics. I'll check out your old thread as well.
Luminescent - The pillow case idea just might be more suitable for summer time if I can find a sturdy enough fabric. 

Plus I asked my friend's mom if she could make me a sewn pouch for my bday. I'm thinking of using the no-sew pouch idea but with a more "professional" look. She can also embroider the "Live Rats" (or whichever phrase I decide to use, any suggestions?) I'd have the mesh window, zippered opening, grommets for air flow and flap which can be secured in some fashion to provide privacy for the ratties. I'll be drawing up a "blue-print" for this ASAP and will share.


----------



## Goon&Gizmo (Jun 19, 2013)

P.S. Rat Daddy, I read your thread on shoulder rats. Maybe I didn't state that the pouch would be closed, not opened. Thus the draw string/zipper. I wouldn't take Goon or Gizmo outside without being secured in some sort of carrier/pouch. Goon is too curious, he'd probably run off to explore, and Gizmo is too timid, he'd probably run away in fear. Which would probably end horridly for both boys. (Birds of prey, stray/wild animals, cars, other pets.. ugh!) Also, while those little rat harnesses/leashes are cute, I've never thought they'd be safe or funcution properly.
I want a pouch (or as its looking, pouches lol) so they have their own secure and comfortable way of going to the pet stores with me. I'm even planning to use one for just around the house for more bonding and out of cage time. I have other pets and a young daughter so one of those giant excerise balls for out of cage time wouldn't be wise. 
*Sorry for the double post, I couldn't edit my last post again.*


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When it comes to going outside, life is very dangerous for rats... Even true shoulder rat with experienced trainers get killed. A safe carrier from which a rat can't escape is always a good idea.... naturally we don't usually travel with one, but likely we should have one just in case.

I might add one footnote... When we travel to the pet shop we are very careful not to touch any animals or employees there. We've brought home mites from one pet shop twice. Now mites are no big deal... a little revolution cures all... Still it's $20.00 down the tubes for no good reason. There might also be other nasties lurking at your pet shop.

Once we already had our rats mite infested by one pet shop and had to stop by another on the way to pick up the revolution... an employee there snatched our rat before I could warn her she was infested with mites. I told her to wash and change her shirt before handling any animals... If she didn't I now know of two mite infested pet shops.

Oddly outdoors we've only ever gotten larval wood ticks on our rats.... generally they are easy to just pick off and because they are too small to infest larger animals they still don't usually carry lyme disease. But the place you would think your rats are most welcome and safe actually turns out to be about the most dangerous place you can take them if you are not careful.

My daughter loves to pet the animals at the pet shop and I make her wash her hands before handling our rats again. Luckily the pet shop has a public bathroom. 

Last footnote.... contrary to popular myth, we've never gotten mites or anything else from dry goods at the pet shop like toys bedding etc. Usually dry goods are kept in a different department from the live animals and are stocked by a different staff. So you can usually shop pretty safely there, just be careful about handling any furry animals or letting the animal care staff handle your rats.

Last item, we actually got our last rat from a young lady who worked at a pet shop... part of the selling point was that the rat was healthy, as it turned out the rat was just mite resistant... not healthy. Her owner had brought mites home from the shop and our new rat never scratched once or even developed a scar... Three weeks after we brought our new rat home... our other rodents were all having a scratch fest. Apparently there are mite resistant rats, they don't so much get bothered by the mites but they will spread them.

So when you visit the pet shop... just be careful.


----------



## Goon&Gizmo (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info Rat Daddy. I know a little bit about mites as a friend had to treat her corn snake for them. (She decided to deorate the cage with items from walmart and Athena's cage became infested. She had to treat her, and the cage. Now she bakes all new items before introducing them.) 
I don't handle any pet store furries unless I intend on buying them and I ask the sales people to sanitize their hands before touching my pets, even the dogs. Mostly because so many pets come thru, its hard to tell what they could pass from pet to pet. Plus I'm sort of OCD about germs. =\


----------

